# Best Snowfoam so far!



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I have managed to use 3 different Snow Foams so far!

AngelWax Fastfoam
AutoFinesse Avalanche
Wowo's Awesome Foam

Out of the 3 AngelWax in my opinion is miles ahead of the others! It foams really thick and cleans really well, you can actually see the dirt in the foam on the floor.

The other two just don't seem to foam and cling very well and I hardly see any grime in the foam after! 

Think I will give Carbon Collective Satsuma a go before maybe a bottle of Gyeon foam. If either of these are no good I will get a 5 litre bottle of AngelWax as it is brilliant!

Any ideas of what could be better?

Rob


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

BH autofoam achem supreme


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

suprised you didnt like wowos awesome foam. if its diluted correctly with the setting on maximum foam on the lance it will be thick and will cling. it does seem to cling better with wowos qd on the car though.i also find it cleans very well


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

If your happy with the angelwax.I would buy the 5 litre,otherwise you could end up spending more money out and not liking it and end up going back too what you personally found the best.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> suprised you didnt like wowos awesome foam. if its diluted correctly with the setting on maximum foam on the lance it will be thick and will cling. it does seem to cling better with wowos qd on the car though.i also find it cleans very well


I see the review by one of the team on DW and it looked like it was thick but I cannot get it. I have even gone 100ml with 700ml warm water and on maximum foam on the lance and it was still not the best! I have half a litre of AngelWax left so I will try that again.

Do foam lance's die after 4 months? I currently use AngelWax Blizzard!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> I see the review by one of the team on DW and it looked like it was thick but I cannot get it. I have even gone 100ml with 700ml warm water and on maximum foam on the lance and it was still not the best! I have half a litre of AngelWax left so I will try that again.
> 
> Do foam lance's die after 4 months? I currently use AngelWax Blizzard!


100ml of awesome foam in 700ml should be quick thick man. 
lances should last a few years.. did you make sure it had the ptfe tape around the adapter joints when you got it?


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> 100ml of awesome foam in 700ml should be quick thick man.
> lances should last a few years.. did you make sure it had the ptfe tape around the adapter joints when you got it?


Sorry mate. I don't know what ya mean. I can't remember if it was all in tape, around what joints? It looked brand new to me and was from AngelWax direct do I doubt it was used before. I know, I have used a bottle of Awesome Foam in 5 washes. Kept thinking this has to be thicker, I love the Wowo's products so far, this seems to be the one for me that ain't working. I used 121 today for the first time. So easy to use! Looked very nice after too!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

did it already come with the adapter fitted to it or did you have to screw it on? if it was fitted then they should of done the tape already
the ptfe stops it leaking which reduces pressure at the joints


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

It's got this funny looking glue stuff around the joints mate. That's as much as I can say. Like I said it seemed to work well with the AngelWax foam I'll try that again to make sure it's still ok. However on my lance.I screw it to maximum foam then if I stop the jet wash I have to then start again and kinda re tune the lance by turning the foam thickness back off a bit then back to maximum for it to be at it's thickest. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> It's got this funny looking glue stuff around the joints mate. That's as much as I can say. Like I said it seemed to work well with the AngelWax foam I'll try that again to make sure it's still ok. However on my lance.I screw it to maximum foam then if I stop the jet wash I have to then start again and kinda re tune the lance by turning the foam thickness back off a bit then back to maximum for it to be at it's thickest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


yeh thats the tape stuff, sounds a bit odd you have to back it off then tighten it again when you restart the machine
maybe someone else can help...


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Yeah every time. So I try just to keep the foam flowing until it's run out. I don't see the point of a lance having the option of max foam or not. I'm pretty sure everyone has it on max. Maybe treat myself in the new year to the be Chemical Guys Torq foam lance or a AutoBrite. What's the best around?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001 (Aug 6, 2013)

On your lance, dont set it to maximum foam, that does, for some reason go watery after restarting. Set it to maximum and then back it off for quarter to half a turn
I use the autobrite lance and so far have only used their snow foams. Their devils blood is my personal favourite

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

using a cheap lance from in2detailing and when i take my finger off the trigger and leave it for a few seconds and press again it doesnt change the foam and i have it always set on max and never adjust it, thats with a nilfisk c130
autobrite is a quality lance but very expensive, just get a cheap on off ebay etc for around £20 their pretty much all the same.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Wouldnt recommend buying a cheapy from Ebay, I went through two of them in a year so it was false economy for me. So bought a decent one from CleanYourCar and its been faultless for well over a year now.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

cadmunkey said:


> Wouldnt recommend buying a cheapy from Ebay, I went through two of them in a year so it was false economy for me. So bought a decent one from CleanYourCar and its been faultless for well over a year now.


My lance from AngelWax was £60 I think with a few goodies with it. It looks very well made. I will try it with the AngelWax foam again to see. I know I should just buy a 5 litre bottle but that then ruins the fun of trying different brands. I just wanna buy everything!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

I'd buy the 5 litre and if your like all of us and want everything,treat yourself to a new shampoo or qd aswell


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Your PW will make a big difference to the thickness of the foam too, so that's something to consider if you're trying to compare against others

Other than the smell, fastfoam is very good and has great cleaning power

It might be worth stripping down your Lance and cleaning out the gauze as that can affect the consistency of the foam if it's gunked up

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Your PW will make a big difference to the thickness of the foam too, so that's something to consider if you're trying to compare against others
> 
> Other than the smell, fastfoam is very good and has great cleaning power
> 
> ...


I am using a Karcher K4 Full Control so it ain't no cheap one!

Yeah like I said, I ain't no professional but so far AngelWax FastFoam is by far the best so far!
I will try a few more as I like trying different things!

Taking it apart? I doubt I have the patience for that, I will just get a new one! :lol:

Who has the best Foam Lance though?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Rob D 88 said:


> I am using a Karcher K4 Full Control so it ain't no cheap one!
> 
> Yeah like I said, I ain't no professional but so far AngelWax FastFoam is by far the best so far!
> I will try a few more as I like trying different things!
> ...


Oh you won't have a problem with that K4 FC, plenty of flow rate there

Stripping down isn't a massive deal, just a couple of thread need undoing, plenty of guides around

however if you want another...

I'm really enjoying my monstershine Lance, very good quality and a cut above the generic eBay ones, nice platics etc

Review here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383491

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

I would buy the 5 litre also
Then try other types of product


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Angelwax Fast Foam is absolutely brilliant! It cleans and works so good! It's the one product I buy in bulk!!!


----------



## Daniel Um (Feb 5, 2015)

Cartect Foam is the best I have ever used. 
But unfortunately, it would be difficult to find in Europe : (


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

KKD blizzard is a very good value for money foam that actually cleans! i also like the one carchem do as well which is what i'm using at the minute and works a treat too!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Really strange as I did the review for Awesome foam and found at 100ml product and from memory 600-700ml water it produced a perfect consistency foam. Could be down to water hardness also, may have more effect on awesome foam compared to fast foam?


----------



## cooperdr (May 15, 2016)

An autobrite lance combined with magnifoam gives great foaming results and good cleaning power. That said, i haven't tried any other foams.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

cooperdr said:


> An autobrite lance combined with magnifoam gives great foaming results and good cleaning power. That said, i haven't tried any other foams.


Then you need to because most people here will tell you that Magifoam is terrible stuff compared to others. Great at putting a big, thick blanket of foam on your car but not much else. Got a bottle with with my AD lance but chucked it after one use and went on to BH Autofoam.


----------



## fraser87uk (Mar 2, 2011)

Sounds like your lance is pumped dude. If you can't get a thick foam from Awesome Foam something is up. Have you changed the filter in it since you got it?


----------



## cooperdr (May 15, 2016)

neilmcl said:


> Then you need to because most people here will tell you that Magifoam is terrible stuff compared to others. Great at putting a big, thick blanket of foam on your car but not much else. Got a bottle with with my AD lance but chucked it after one use and went on to BH Autofoam.


Thanks for positive post 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

just a tip for everyone i got from here a long time ago, always run warm water through both ends of the lance when you are finished with it and it will help the gauze stay cleaner for longer..


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

fraser87uk said:


> Sounds like your lance is pumped dude. If you can't get a thick foam from Awesome Foam something is up. Have you changed the filter in it since you got it?


Fraser, it's only 3 months old the lance! Like I said in my previous posts I will try the AngelWax Foam as I have not used this since I used the bottle of Awesome Foam. If that don't foam I know it's the lance but if it does it's the foam.

Do you think the water harshness will have a factor in it? I use a K4 FC Pressure Washer and live in London!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Update:

My Lance snapped at the top the weekend before last!

Thanks to the great service at AngelWax they are sending me a replacement which should be with me today. The whole lot completely brand new!

I will see how Wowo's Awesome Foam is alongside my new Carbon Collective Satsuma and the tried and tested AngelWax FastFoam.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> Update:
> 
> My Lance snapped at the top the weekend before last!
> 
> ...


Satsuma is meant to be the bee's knee's


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

dchapman88 said:


> Satsuma is meant to be the bee's knee's


I have seen the video's on Instagram and it sure does look good. Looks like it foams incredibly well.

I like trying all different foams, get 1 litres as I get bored with the same products! Haha


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> I have I like trying all different foams, get 1 litres as I get bored with the same products! Haha


A man after my own heart, 
Exactly the same thing as I do!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Received my new lance today from Matt at AngelWax.

The service from Matt has been top quality and the products I have used have been great!

The new lance looks like the old one but on steroids, must have a new supplier. It looks so much more well made than the previous one! I was sent the whole package again including the bottle and plastic pick up pipe.

Hopefully this one is better than the previous and I can even get some thick foam from Wowo's Awesome Foam too!

I will post an update hopefully the weekend regarding performance!


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> I like trying all different foams, get 1 litres as I get bored with the same products! Haha


I'm another one who likes doing that too! :detailer: currently got some of the Angelwax mixed - pretty good result with it last weekend. Auto Finesse still on top tho


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

There's a new snow foam lance coming from the Dodo boys soon. 

Gonz.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> There's a new snow foam lance coming from the Dodo boys soon.
> 
> Gonz.


When you say "new", will it be a new style of lance, or more likely yet another re-badged, generic lance like all the others out there?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have no idea tbh, I reckon there might be a little spin on the usual. 

Gonz.


----------



## bigpapaburgundy (Jul 9, 2013)

We don't make the actual snow foam lance that's coming out, it's made for us in our custom colours and brand, and it'll work with Kranzel, Karcher etc. :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

_Si_ said:


> I'm another one who likes doing that too! :detailer: currently got some of the Angelwax mixed - pretty good result with it last weekend. Auto Finesse still on top tho


You prefer Auto Finesse Avalanche over AngelWax Fast Foam? I'm shocked at that, AngelWax foamed better and cleaned 10 times better for me. Avalanche did nothing.

I have a few Auto Finesse products and love the bags but no avalanche for me!


----------



## _Si_ (Jul 7, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> You prefer Auto Finesse Avalanche over AngelWax Fast Foam? I'm shocked at that, AngelWax foamed better and cleaned 10 times better for me. Avalanche did nothing.
> 
> I have a few Auto Finesse products and love the bags but no avalanche for me!


Only one wash in with the Angelwax but yeah. Very very close between the two tho, both effective products


----------

